
Companies could care less about your resume when hiring - castig
http://nypost.com/2016/02/01/companies-could-care-less-about-your-resume-when-hiring/
======
goldmanmichael
I think this reinforces the benefits of having a personal website for your
bio, portfolio, resume, etc. I imagine we'll see a trend where more and more
people outside of software will have a personal page for this reason. Here's
to the revolution of hiring!

